

Dragon’s Den is bad PR for business, say experts - swombat
http://www.marketingdonut.co.uk/marketing/pr/building-relationships-with-the-media/dragon-s-den-is-bad-pr-for-business-say-experts

======
daeken
I love the show, but it's clear to anyone who's spent an hour in a startup
that you're seeing a tiny fraction of the business. It may paint a semi-
accurate portrayal of a VC meeting, but that's where it ends. Of course, they
make you think about your business -- who your market is, how much you're
making, what would you do with the money, etc. These are useful things to keep
in the back of your mind, as it's easy to lose sight of them when you're in
the trenches.

~~~
jgrahamc
Semi-accurate? It's totally, totally inaccurate.

------
rewind
I know when I watch the Canadian version that a casual viewer would think that
anyone going through their first round of funding has to give away half of
their company to get funding. I think a LOT of people think this is normal
just from watching the show, which is pretty dangerous if you're using that as
a yardstick when raising funding from other sources. It's really surprising
how many people give up half of their companies to get funding from the
Dragons.

------
tptacek
I've seen like 2 episodes of this show (a bunch of kids, a room full of 5th-
tier investors, and a college professor arguing with them) and I have no
desire to see a third.

It's kind of sad because I think a reality show about a real small business
(funded or otherwise) would be riveting.

------
keltecp11
It is Great Television.

------
4chan4ever
Interesting, but what does this have to do with programming, software,
computers, hacking, etc??

Is HN just a slightly-more-programmer-oriented version of Reddit?

~~~
swombat
_Is HN just a slightly-more-programmer-oriented version of Reddit?_

No. Read the guidelines:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

 _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic._

~~~
4chan4ever
Ah, my apologies. RTFM I guess. Also, I'm a disgruntled Redditor.

~~~
swombat
_Also, I'm a disgruntled Redditor._

I think we all are, to some extent :-)

